# How do you guys feel about laying bike in bed of truck



## Deputydavid301 (Jan 1, 2018)

How do you guys feel about laying bike in bed of truck or using moving pad over the tailgate for transport? Sick of using the hitch for bike transport because I don’t leave it on all the time so I sold that. I have one of those bars where you take the front tire off and hook it to that, but that’s for quick release not through axel so I can’t use that and have that listed for sale. Plus I have a truck box in bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nothing wrong with laying a bike in the back on a thick blanket...


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I toss mine in the back of my truck all the time. No need for a blanket, it's a bike.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Phillbo said:


> I toss mine in the back of my truck all the time. No need for a blanket, it's a bike.


Right!! I'm pretty sure most of the time I lay my bike down there's nothing but sharp rocks and roots under it, a truck bed would be like a pillow top.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

About $16 worth of PVC tubing


----------



## Deputydavid301 (Jan 1, 2018)

Problem with that set up is I have a truck bed. So no room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally I'm not a fan of laying the bike on it's side and letting it bounce around, but thats just me. I use a Kuat DirtBag fork mount (15x110 boost), then I lay the front wheel under the bike.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

scatterbrained said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of laying the bike on it's side and letting it bounce around, but thats just me. I use a Kuat DirtBag fork mount (15x110 boost), then I lay the front wheel under the bike.


my bike takes 1/50th the abuse laying in my truck bed than it sees on trail LOL it's a bike not grandmas forbidden china


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> my bike takes 1/50th the abuse laying in my truck bed than it sees on trail LOL it's a bike not grandmas forbidden china


So you bounce your bike down the trail often? 
I was more cavalier with my last bike and it ended up looking rather rough pretty quickly. Personally, when I spend thousands of dollars on something I want to afford it some modicum of care, even if it's really just for my own piece of mind and nothing else.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I have never received any bike damage from laying it in the bed of my truck. I've never transported it any other way to the trailhead. I have a spray in bedliner, so the bike doesn't move around much.

I have had more damage to my truck from leaning the bike against it than damage to my bike from putting it in the bed. It just sets there on the pedal, grip end, and tires.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

scatterbrained said:


> So you bounce your bike down the trail often?
> I was more cavalier with my last bike and it ended up looking rather rough pretty quickly. Personally, when I spend thousands of dollars on something I want to afford it some modicum of care, even if it's really just for my own piece of mind and nothing else.


you drive so bad stuff rattles in the bed of your truck enough to cause concern ? and that thing is an mtb meant to be punished ? crazy stuff


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a few moving blankets in the back of the truck but other than that I'm sure the bike will be fine laying on top of them when I am headed to the trails. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Blanket over the tailgate FTW.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> you drive so bad stuff rattles in the bed of your truck enough to cause concern ? and that thing is an mtb meant to be punished ? crazy stuff


I've hit a pothole or two that wouldn't sent a bike flying out. In the same way that I always wear safety gear on a motorcycle "just in case" rather than expecting a crash, I prefer to keep my bike secured in transport just in case as well.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

That is my preferred method of transport. I have a rubber bedliner, take the front tire off lay it down, seat toward the right side, use one light weight bungee around the stem to keep it from moving, and put the front tire under the fork of the bike. Then throw a moving blanket over the pedals and fork, (get them for $5 each at Harbor Freight) then do the same thing with my wife's bike. I have a roll top locking tonneau, I close it and no one can tell I am carrying bikes.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably OK but I fancy the tailgate pad for security and organization. Fork mount for longer trips 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a bed cap installed so I can stand up a bike in the bed on each side, bungee around the head tube holding the rear wheel in the front corner of the bed.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

"I have one of those bars where you take the front tire off and hook it to that, but that's for quick release not through axel so I can't use that"

Fork Up will keep your bike upright and stable if you have the room with your toobox. Used one for years in my truck with thru-axle


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

If I'm staying local, I will lay my carbon bike in the bed, with a bungie cord across it to keep it from possibly bouncing. Only the bar end, pedal, and tires actually touch the truck. Never been a problem.

Sometimes, I'll throw a folded towel over the tailgate in driver's side corner, and use a bungie cord to hold it down over the tailgate. Never been a problem.

I'm about to get a tailgate pad though, for transporting multiple bikes. It's just easier for that, but doubt I'll use it for just my bike.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok if thats all you got. Maybe use some bungees so that you can reduce the amount of bike movement along the truck bed


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Get a tailgate pad for $100 and call it good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Just strap down your bike moto-style in the back of your truck bed then it won't scratched or damaged. Get a ratchet strap and wrap it around the seatpost or seat tube against the wall of the bed. However, wrap it around the seat tube and compress the rear wheel to the bed wall because if the strap is wrapped around the handlebars or head tube of the front wheel, the rear end can sway from side to side in turns.


----------



## alexhitsdrums (Apr 14, 2020)

*not necessary*

I've had MTB's of different types and none have had any damage on the handle ends, pedals or tires as long as you don't lay it on the drivetrain side.


----------

